# what size rim strips do I need?



## joshuashih1 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a 27x1 1/4 rim and I need to replace my rim strips and wanted to know what size do I need to get


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Stretch*



joshuashih1 said:


> I have a 27x1 1/4 rim and I need to replace my rim strips and wanted to know what size do I need to get


Rubber rim strips will stretch to fit any size wheel (within reason). Rim tape (a much preferred option) of course doesn't care what the rim diameter is. Since you don't mention the brand or model of rim, we obviously cannot tell you what width you need. If you have exposed spoke nipples on the bed of the rim, get some Velox rim tape (or equivalent) wide enough to cover the nipples with some width to spare. If you have a box section rim, the tape needs to be wide enough to cover the "spoke nipple well" holes but no so wide as to interfere with the bead of the tire engaging with the hook of the rim side wall.


----------



## joshuashih1 (Sep 8, 2012)

on the underside of the rim it says the size and it says araya also it says Japan, probably meaning that it was made in Japan


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You didn't quite understand Kerry. The width of the rim tape you need is determined by the width of the well inside the rim where the heads of the spoke nipples are. You can't tell what that is without removing the tire and looking inside. It may be narrow like this:








or it may be closer to the full width of the rim. See what you need. If there are rim strips in there already they're probably the right width. Just measure. Velox rim tape comes in various widths (I think 10, 17 and 22 mm). Get the one that's wide enough to cover. You don't have to worry about length.


----------



## joshuashih1 (Sep 8, 2012)

thank you

that is all I needed


----------

